# switch to console from kde or gnome



## general (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello, I want to know how to switch from KDE or GNOME to console?


----------



## ale (Jan 10, 2009)

Press CTRL+ALT+F[1-8]


----------



## Djn (Jan 10, 2009)

For completeness (and so you can get back), your first X session is on F9, and if you've got more they're on F10->F12.


----------



## cliedo (Jan 11, 2009)

ale has the right answer


----------



## cliedo (Jan 11, 2009)

press <cntrl>+<alt>+f1 or the other[2-9]


----------



## cliedo (Jan 11, 2009)

f9 is the window or gui unsecure key


----------

